# DoL certificate confusion



## Sarah Horspool (Oct 26, 2009)

I am just wondering if anyone knows exactly what the DoL certificate is, I have been told by my immigration consultant that it is not actually a certificate but that you receive a letter from DoL to say they have received the application and they then send a report to the DHA. 

I have now had a second rejection on not having the cerifcate even though 
I appealed with the notice letter.

Has anyone else had any contact from the DoL. I first applied in August 2014. 

Any help would be brilliant.


----------



## daudi78 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dear Sarah,

I understand your frustration. I've also been waiting for response from DoL since December. After my employer complained, they promised that we should expect an answer this week. 

I suggest you call the regional office where you applied and enquire on the status of your application. I have contacts for the office in braamfontein, johannesburg. Hopefully, it is currently with the head office. If that's the case, let me know and I'll share with you contacts that my employer used.


----------



## Sarah Horspool (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi

I have contacted the office as my first application the wrong information was entered so it had to be changed. I got a response in February and was sent a "(ICBLM) work visa finalisation notice to client employer". It doesnt really look like a certifcate to me but I am told that this is all you get.

I'm hoping this is true but my immigration consulatant sent this to DHA to match up with my appeal and this didnt happen. I want to ensure I have the correct paperwork before I appeal again. 

Sarah


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi guys

where do you apply for this certificate? It sounds like it has to be done through the DoL?


----------

